# Film Scores That Feature Short Strings?



## jfino (Dec 11, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I'm mixing spiccato strings and I'm looking for some references.
Know any scores where short strings are quite prominent?

So far I have the Madagascar theme as reference, I know there are tons but my mind has gone blank.
Any suggestions would help.

Thanks so much!
Jimmy


----------

